# Rules for members signatures



## Joe Blow (14 March 2005)

To prevent any abuse of the signature system, I am implementing a few rules that will apply to all members from this point on.

1. The maximum length of a signature will be two lines of text.

2. Within this two lines of text you may have one link.

3. No affiliate codes may be used in any signature.

All links will be hand checked and any that are found to be inappropriate will be deleted.

Thank you all for your co-operation in this matter.


----------



## Joe Blow (19 March 2005)

These signature rules have now been included in the ASF code of conduct.


----------



## Joe Blow (6 June 2005)

Just bumping this thread for the benefit of those who may not be familiar with the rules for members signatures.

Please take a look at your own and if it violates the rules, please modify it as soon as possible.

Otherwise, I will have to do it for you!


----------



## excalibur (7 June 2005)

Excuse me Joe,
Could you please explain what a signature and what an afiliate code are?
 
I may be using them without knowing.


----------



## Joe Blow (7 June 2005)

excalibur said:
			
		

> Excuse me Joe,
> Could you please explain what a signature and what an afiliate code are?
> 
> I may be using them without knowing.




Hi Excalibur,

Don't worry, you are using neither!   

A signature is simply some text that appears at the bottom of every post you make. Most members have perfectly acceptable signatures but I have limited it to the above criteria because some people can abuse the privilege and their signatures can end up being far larger than most of their posts which can make reading threads quite a painful process. 

Feel free to edit your signature here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/account/signature

An affilate code is a code embedded in a link so that it it trackable. It can look something like this:
http://www.dodgyinvestments.com/?aff=spammer 
In the past we have had people using these links to promote all kinds of dodgy investment schemes, simply because they get a cut after people are sucked in. They will often make a lot of useless posts just so people are more likely to see and click on the link with their affiliate code. Personally, I think that sort of nonsense is someone we can do without at ASF. 

For the record, I have absolutely no problem with people having a link to their own website in their signatures and there are many members doing just that with my 100% support. Others just have quotes or sayings they like or a disclaimer that their post does not constitute financial advice. All of these are perfectly acceptable.


----------

